# The Map-a-Monday Project (2012) - December's geomorphs added



## Kris (Jan 30, 2012)

As some of you may already know, last year I had the (rather foolish) idea of creating one small geomorph-style dungeon map every week throughout 2011.

Well, if you check This Thread, you'll see that despite wavering a little in the middle, I did manage to complete the project ...and didn't go insane in the process*

So if you're reading this, you'll probably have realised that I'm going to attempt something very similar again - but this time I'm going to create a few cave/cavern style maps to complement the existing dungeon geomorphs.

So without further ado, here's all of January's maps:

WEEK 1






WEEK 2





WEEK 3





WEEK 4





WEEK 5





And if (for any reason) you can't wait for the monthly update in this thread, I will be posting them on my blog every Monday (in keeping with the title of the project).


_
*at least I don't think so - but since I'm attempting the whole thing again, I might just be kidding myself _


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 30, 2012)

excellent


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's all of February's maps:

WEEK 6





WEEK 7





WEEK 8





WEEK 9


----------



## enragedowl (Feb 29, 2012)

Epic stuff!


----------



## Kris (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's this month's maps ...and as I said on my blog, it's a little surprising to find that I'm already a quarter of the way through the project (time sure does fly whether or not you're having fun  ).


WEEK 10






WEEK 11






WEEK 12






WEEK 13


----------



## Kris (Apr 30, 2012)

And here's another five cave-geomorphs for April:


WEEK 14






WEEK 15






WEEK 16






WEEK 17






WEEK 18


----------



## Kris (Jun 4, 2012)

Oops ...I forgot to post these last week 

Anyway, here's all of May's caves:


WEEK 19





WEEK 20





WEEK 21





WEEK 22


----------



## Kris (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's all of June's maps ...which means that I'm now half way though this years project 

WEEK 23





WEEK 24





WEEK 25





WEEK 26






In addition, I've also uploaded all of last years dungeon geomorphs into an album of my shiny new google+ account here:

https://plus.google.com/photos/115760310001867295685/albums/5752357684676779649

...which makes them a little easier to browse through. I've also re-sized them so that they appear at 50 pixels per grid square (800x800 pixels in total) for ease of use with various VTTs.


I'm also doing the same with all of this years cave geomorphs - though obviously it only contains the 26 maps that I've completed thus far:

https://plus.google.com/photos/115760310001867295685/albums/5753575237046737009


----------



## Kris (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's all of July's creations:

WEEK 27





WEEK 28





WEEK 29





WEEK 30





WEEK 31





...and as you will see, now that I've got a good number of 'regular' geomorphs done, I've switched the layout of the last one, and will now be concentrating on 'cave-corner' style tiles for the next few months (so that larger caverns/cave systems can be put together).

Hope you like 'em


----------



## Kris (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's this month's geomorphs:

WEEK 32






WEEK 33






WEEK 34






WEEK 35





....and with the addition of these new corner tiles, larger caverns/cave systems can be put together (which should make things look a little less modular). Anyway, here's a quick example using four of the new corner geomorphs:


----------



## Kris (Aug 27, 2012)

I've also been wondering if this sub-forum (which seems largely non-rpg related nowadays) is the best place for these?


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyway, here's all of September's (cavern) geomorphs 

WEEK 36






WEEK 37






WEEK 38






WEEK 39


----------



## Kris (Oct 29, 2012)

And here's all of October's maps:

WEEK 40






WEEK 41






WEEK 42






WEEK 43






WEEK 44


----------



## Kris (Nov 26, 2012)

November's maps:

WEEK 45






WEEK 46






WEEK 47






WEEK 48


----------



## Thraug (Dec 17, 2012)

Love these maps. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kris (Dec 31, 2012)

December's maps:

WEEK 49





WEEK 50





WEEK 51





WEEK 52





And for the final week ...a double size map
WEEK 53





And there you have it, 52 dungeons drawn in 2011, and 53 caves in 2012 ...and I somehow managed to not lose my mind in the process  (though I may have been a little crazy to attempt such a thing in the first place).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 3, 2013)

fantastic job!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 3, 2013)

Huzzah and congrats on another year of great mapping!


----------

